# **** Pop?



## GinMan

Is a **** Pop a real lure? What's it look like? I saw someone bring it up on here and cannot find it again....


----------



## Scott

Yes - its real. The **** Pop was created by "****" Schoest - just about the best tarpon fisherman I've ever met in my life. He fishes a boat called the "Mr. Todd" out of Venice and Grand Isle, Louisiana. His father Papa-Joe is the "father" of Louisiana tarpon fishing. ****'s sons are taking up the tradition right behind him. This man has caught more giant Louisiana tarpon and probably more giant tarpon in the Gulf of Mexico than any other guide boat. Years ago, they used large Pet Spoons as lures. About twenty years ago, **** took a circle hook, tied a heavy lead jig below the circle hook, via a heavy guage copper wire, and stuck a soft plastic bait-tail behind it. Threw it at some tarpon and found out they'd eat the crud out of them. He then started trolling them also at around 1.5 - 2.5 knots. He also found tarpon liked them that way as well.... since then folks have added rattles to the head and varied the weight of them all the way from 3 ounces up to about 5 or 6 ounces. The jigheads are shaped like torpedos with a wire stiking out the back to stick the bait-tail on. You can make one at home with a 4 ounce lead headed jig, a couple plastic electrical ties or cable wraps. Take a piece of tape or an extra cable wrap and wrap it around the shank of the circle hook - use a 14/0 circle hook. Put the tape or tie wrap down almost at the very bottom of the hook if you are holding the hook with the eye and first part of the shank pointing straight up. Then take the electrical tie, run it through the eye of the jig head and wrap it tight as you can around the shank between the tape (or other electrical tie) and the eye of the hook. Make it pretty tight. Then cut the hook on the jig head off. Bend what's left of the hook shank on the jig head up slightly so it will hold onto the bait tail and stick a cocahoo minow or any type of soft plastic between 6 to 8 inches in legth. Now you got a home made **** pop. When the fish bites and goes wild jumping, the jig head will eventually come lose. It should stay together for casting, just fine.

That's a **** pop and instructions on how to make a home made one in a nutshell!


----------



## Scott

*Nobody's Going to Believe This!!*

I actually found a photo of a **** pop on the internet!! This has even amazed me - the website is in french by some guy that went fishing with ****... anyway, Brent, maybe you can put this on the techniques page of www.texastarpon.net

And now here is a real **** pop!!


----------



## SurfRunner

Scott,

If you don't mind me asking, what are good colors of **** pops?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott

There is the million dollar question!!!

I've fished red, black, white, green/yellow, chartreuse, you name it. And the answer is... 

"It depends!!!"

This year, I'm sticking more to the red/white combo and the green/yellow and chartreuse colors. I'm not convinced black or solid red is really any better.


----------



## GinMan

Makes sense slingin' that big @-$-$ weight off of there for the fight..pretty cool.


----------



## SurfRunner

Thanks Scott! That is some really cool info. That's what I am going to catch my tarpon on this year-I hope.LOL!

Has anybody ever had to dodge that weight? I bet it can be like a bullet at times.


----------



## Scott

*New Pop*

I took some pictures last night of my new **** pop - I'll post them tomorrow - looks pretty good!!


----------

